# Top 10 Automotive News Stories of 2013



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

Lots of important car news broke through the year of 2013 as the industry continues to evolve and stabilize coming out of the devastating Great Recession. 

Capping the year, here are the Top 10 Automotive Stories from 2013.

More: *Top 10 Automotive News Stories of 2013* on AutoGuide.com


----------

